# Hanging Flat Mine - May 2012



## PaulPowers (May 2, 2012)

Finally back home from the day from hell I headed out looking for an epic mine (which I found but needed a ladder) so I headed to Hanging Flat.
The entrance is very dodgy and a tight squeeze but once inside it opens out.



> An early 20th century lead mine worked for its fluorspar and galena content.



Before it was "sealed" tv programs such as Peak Practice and Dr Who used the mine as a set.














Past here there is a collapse which I wasn't going anywhere near 








The cart wheels are seized and it wouldn't roll 










Thanks for looking​


----------



## flyboys90 (May 3, 2012)

Nice photos Paul.


----------



## kevsy21 (May 3, 2012)

Well captured,it looks wprth seeing this place.


----------



## The Cat Crept In (May 4, 2012)

Nice work very well done


----------



## King Al (May 4, 2012)

Looks great Paul, cool find


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 4, 2012)

i need to get under ground alot more...


----------



## PaulPowers (May 5, 2012)

cheers 

It's an interesting mine well worth the dodgy entrance


----------

